# Is this rare??



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5911231178&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Does this seem high for a new Model Motoring Camaro, or am I missing something?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I don't know what the deal is there!! I may go out and buy some new in the package and see what I get for them!


Only two people bid on it so it may not be that popular of a car.

Marty


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I saw that too last night....insane!


----------



## Hart racer man (Jul 24, 2004)

go to model motoring web site and get it for 19.99 plus s&s


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Two not so bright bidders that probably thought they were bidding on an original Tjet black Camaro. bet you'll see some - feedback in the end on this one.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I saw that also and didn't want to mention it here because the last couple of times I mentioned auctions things got hot here. I don't see anything the seller did that was wrong. I looked at his other auctions ans it seemed that when he was selling an Aurora he said Aurora and when he was selling Model Motoring he said Model Motoring. I was tempted to buy some to sell when I saw that also but I'm not going to because I would feel bad if it sold for much over list anyway.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW...........*

I knew I should have picked up more from MM.  Have to be uninformed tjet fanatics.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting. I recognize the buyer's name. He's been selling off a collection of mint Auroras, and getting good money for them. I got the impression from his auctions that he had an idea which end was up in the realm of collectible Tjets. Wonder what gives...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

He started it at a reasonable price and never saud it was an Aurora so as far as I am concerned he did nothing wrong.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

i would not hold the seller of the car responsible for two people who do not know their hobby.saw nothing misleading in his discription of the car listed in modern slot cars tells about the model motering stamp in the car.seen it many times people get caught up in the auction and pay to much for something.remember the guy who paid almost 2 gs for a blk painted mustang that was not even mint happens all the time


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

luke the duke said:


> i would not hold the seller of the car responsible for two people who do not know their hobby.saw nothing misleading in his discription of the car listed in modern slot cars tells about the model motering stamp in the car.seen it many times people get caught up in the auction and pay to much for something.remember the guy who paid almost 2 gs for a blk painted mustang that was not even mint happens all the time



Would have to agree. Guess they're internet newbies. rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Have you checked the spoiler on that car? It looks smaller than the black Camaro at the MM site. Maybe this one is an error.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

dlw said:


> Have you checked the spoiler on that car? It looks smaller than the black Camaro at the MM site. Maybe this one is an error.


smaller then the yenko but looks the same size as the ss to me the aurora car does not have a spoiler


----------

